# Northern Ireland game...



## Kellfire (Nov 11, 2013)

Got a wee while off work back in the homeland and looking to keep the game going while I'm here so I've grabbed the clubs home with me.

If anyone fancies a game I'm probably free most days, can travel around Co. Antrim and Belfast mainly but can go further afield for a good game.

Let me know if anyone fancies a knock...


----------



## JT77 (Nov 11, 2013)

are you over now mate?


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 11, 2013)

JT77 said:



			are you over now mate?
		
Click to expand...

Aye back as of last Thursday!


----------



## JT77 (Nov 11, 2013)

weather permitting your welcome to my place galgorm castle course is canny at present considering the rain weve had. 
just depends on wether it gets frosty I guess.  Could only do sundays because of work any good?


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 11, 2013)

JT77 said:



			weather permitting your welcome to my place galgorm castle course is canny at present considering the rain weve had. 
just depends on wether it gets frosty I guess.  Could only do sundays because of work any good?
		
Click to expand...


Ah Galgorm, where I've NEVER had a good round. But yea I'd be up for that mate. That's my local driving range and I've played the course many times so would be able to hit the ground running. Ha!


----------



## JT77 (Nov 11, 2013)

lol sounds good mate
I have had plenty bad rounds there too........


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 11, 2013)

Just had a look and I see they've got some great deals on at the minute for Galgorm, too.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 11, 2013)

Booked myself on for Â£15 for tomorrow. Bargain.


----------



## JT77 (Nov 11, 2013)

happy days mate enjoy. if you fancy sunday let me know.  id be free from around 1. 
if I can get out of going to church be free before that lol  apparently its gb something or other.


----------



## chris661 (Nov 11, 2013)

If you want to travel a bit further you are more than welcome at my place although it would have to be Saturday as during the week is out for me.


----------



## JT77 (Nov 11, 2013)

ok just had clearance from the war office im off duty sunday now so free to play if you fancy it and if we can make a four be canny.
cheers


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 11, 2013)

chris661 said:



			If you want to travel a bit further you are more than welcome at my place although it would have to be Saturday as during the week is out for me.
		
Click to expand...

Probably a bit too far, I'm on a vague budget at the moment but I'll certain keep it in mind!

JT, I'll see how I'm playing tomorrow and let you know if I feel able to swing in front of strangers at the moment.


----------



## JT77 (Nov 11, 2013)

no probs mate. let me know

cheers


----------



## malek988 (Nov 11, 2013)

if you ever fancy a go at my place, gimme a shout


----------



## malek988 (Nov 11, 2013)

chris661 said:



			If you want to travel a bit further you are more than welcome at my place although it would have to be Saturday as during the week is out for me.
		
Click to expand...

when are you and your partners in crime comming up to see me in ardglass btw??


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 12, 2013)

malek988 said:



			if you ever fancy a go at my place, gimme a shout
		
Click to expand...

At first I nearly threw up at the guest rate until I saw the "with a member" price. 

I'd definitely be up for that some time, when during the week are you generally free?


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 12, 2013)

34 points with four no returns around Galgorm today so typically hit and miss. JT, I think I'm out on the lash on Saturday in Belfast so looks like this Sunday will be a no go.


----------



## JT77 (Nov 12, 2013)

no worries mate.


----------



## malek988 (Nov 15, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			At first I nearly threw up at the guest rate until I saw the "with a member" price. 

I'd definitely be up for that some time, when during the week are you generally free?
		
Click to expand...

anyway is grand with me with enough notice this week comming is out tho, probs next week maybe


----------



## chris661 (Nov 15, 2013)

malek988 said:



			when are you and your partners in crime comming up to see me in ardglass btw?? 

Click to expand...

Ooft. I forgot all about this. Will need to be January at least now. Will speak to the other pair and find out if they are interested.


----------



## malek988 (Nov 22, 2013)

guys 5th december open sweep at ardglass 3 free spots on my time slot of anyone wants to join in Â£10-Â£12 cant remember off hand


----------



## smange (Nov 22, 2013)

malek988 said:



			guys 5th december open sweep at ardglass 3 free spots on my time slot of anyone wants to join in Â£10-Â£12 cant remember off hand
		
Click to expand...

Too long a run at this time of year mate.

Wanted to play your place for a while so once the spring comes round will take you up on that offer as I'm sure the other eejits will


----------



## malek988 (Nov 22, 2013)

smange said:



			Too long a run at this time of year mate.

Wanted to play your place for a while so once the spring comes round will take you up on that offer as I'm sure the other eejits will
		
Click to expand...

good good ill get the bar to keep some special elvish brew for bob lol


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 27, 2013)

JT, don't suppose you're available tomorrow or Friday?


----------



## JT77 (Nov 28, 2013)

hi mate
im off friday but have to go to Ballykelly to see about my shoulder.  should be back around 1130 though?


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 28, 2013)

Played today at Ballymena in the end of Friday will be a no go, cheers though.


----------



## JT77 (Nov 29, 2013)

no bother matey.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 3, 2013)

Any day suit this week mate?


----------



## JT77 (Dec 3, 2013)

sorry mate possibly Sunday just.


----------

